# new to the game



## datguy (Jul 14, 2009)

hello everyone im 5'10" and currently weigh 197 i train mma and have lifted on and off for a couple years now im currently taking cellmass and explode
i was thinking about taking a cycle of winstrol 50 mg tabs with this but was unsure if a needed to take a anti-estro with it i have people tell me i didnt and i just need some good advice


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

datguy welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## CarolinaMom (Jul 30, 2009)

Cant help you with that question...post it in the anabolic section of the forum.


----------

